
Ask HN: MVP using an off the shelf product? - amerf1
Just curious to know if any of you built your MVP using an off the shelf product.<p>If you did were you successful?<p>For e.g. 
Using discourse to start a community OR Word press to start a real estate brokerage page
======
mtmail
We started our business with a single static page, then multiple static pages.
The pricing page basically said "email us", the contact page just had an email
address. All account management was an off the shelf API management system we
paid 25 USD/month. Everything was manual, new customers had to be added manual
to a text file, we created and emailed invoices with MS Office. To see if
there is a market and customer demand it's enough.

~~~
amerf1
How is your business doing now?

~~~
mtmail
successful

